# Help Finding the Right Website



## kV (Nov 3, 2010)

I just started designing shirts so I'm not too sure of the ins and outs of the t-shirt printing business and their restrictions but I was wondering if there is a website out there capable of printing something similar to this

http://imgur.com/eJZfo.jpg

I have a nice group of people who want this but I can't seem to find the right site to get this printed on. It ranges from making the print too small to colors and more.

Can anyone point me to what they think is the best option for me and my design?


----------

